# Feeding Baby Bettas Question



## Lexi101 (Aug 10, 2009)

How long should you feed the fry twice a day? When can you start feeding them little pellets like the parents can eat?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You feed them microworms and bbs for about 2 months, then you switch you frozen daphinia, brine shrimp, cyclops, etc. Then you feed them pellets about 3 months or so, but usually feed them baby pellets for another month or so before you can feed them adult pellets. The females will probably need baby pellets longer than the males.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you need to feed fry more than twice a day? I thought more frequent, but smaller meals were better for overall growth and water quality.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I only fed mine twice a day. Especially if you're feeding them just bbs, you don't want to overfeed bbs, that causes SBD. But yeah feeding them 3 times a day with microworms is suggested.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Thats what I feed mine is 3 times a day and it seems to be doing them fine.*


----------

